# Fun Conversion Possibilities



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm thinking about starting up a Fantasy army, but want to be able to do fun conversions and have a good time painting the models, as well as playing. I figured Warriors of Chaos would be the best choice, being open to conversions, familiar to me, fun to paint, and durable in game play. What do you guys think?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The current WoCs aren't that convertable based on how the kits go together, they are all 1 posed with different hands and heads. 

They are however fun to paint and very durably, depending on your skill I'm sure you could make some cool looking trolls, forsaken and chosen

For sheer convertable-ness orcs or emp are probably the best


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would say Orcs and goblins could be a good army for conversions and painting. This is due to the randomness associated with them, and you could also use different colours schemes to keep it interesting for yourself.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah for sure, alright thanks guys, need to look into a box set now. I'm almost tempted to just buy the Island of Blood for the rules and such, that way I can learn the game, then go with a convertable army. I'm still not sure though, this whole system is new to me


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Beastmen are easily converted and mutated. Bestigors are fun to make and can be made out of WoC warriors and GW's. 
Just my experience.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah I've converted Beastmen of Chaos into a Blood Bowl team, not sure I've I like them much though, I was cruising the GW site and checked out Brettonia, and thought it may be badass to make a Brettonia counts-as army and make it look like an army of Celts or Norse using various WoC bits and the like. Or I thought possibly a Knights Templar army using Empire. Still not sure, may say fuck it and do both


----------

